

Your bank hates you - Goose90053
http://www.dilbert.com/blog/entry/your_bank_hates_you/

======
FluidDjango
Well, not long ago npr ran a story on bank charges.

The surprising thing that one analyst presented amounted basically to: Bank
_lose_ money on unsecured loans (credit cards), so they _have_ to make up the
difference somewhere - and a lot of that is by hitting us with every little
extra charge they can dream up.

I would sure like to patronize a bank that chose instead to be choosier about
the people to whom they extended unsecured credit - and then acted more
civilly and sensibly toward the customers to whom it catered.

------
ErrantX
He's with the wrong banks! My one lets me set up a monthly debit to pay off my
credit card... sure it doesnt automatically remind me and cancel it if the
current account is short of funds but it's halfway to what he wanted...

------
TallGuyShort
I try not to think this way about the world, I'm sure it's not healthy. In
fact, I think it's turned me into a jerk. But the more I see of banks, other
companies, and politics, the less I trust anyone.

